
Show HN: Interledger – How to Interconnect All Blockchains and Value Networks - emschwartz
https://medium.com/xpring/interledger-how-to-interconnect-all-blockchains-and-value-networks-74f432e64543
======
fiatjaf
I would love to know how.

